# [grub] menu grub au demarrage du pc !

## ablyes

j'ai commecé l'install ya qq heures, et c' deja la merde.

meme la premiere fois que j'ai installe le system c'etait pas aussi la merde.

je suis au niveau ou l'on install grub. 

j'ai une partiton windows hda1

/ hda2

swap hda3

/home hda4

j'ai un bon fichier fstab

je tape 

grub 

root (hda0,1)

setup (hda0)

ça me dit que ça mache impec, 

exit, umount, reboot,

ET paf, j'ai au demarrage une invite grub>

pourquoi ?

----------

## kernelsensei

c'est hd0, pas hda0

----------

## ablyes

oui pardon hd0.

la question reste donc toujours posée.

EDIT : je repete, grub me dit que tout est fait.

----------

## Saigneur

je vois pas ton /boot ?

----------

## ablyes

le /boot est dans le /

je n'ai pas mis une partition pr le /boot

je prefere ainsi.

----------

## ablyes

PLUS DE DETAILS :

qd je tape setup (hd0)

ça me parle de stage1 et stage2 et de menu.lst 

alors que j'ai configure mon grub.conf, alors j'ai fait 

echo grub.conf > menu.lst

voilà

----------

## sireyessire

 *ablyes wrote:*   

> PLUS DE DETAILS :
> 
> qd je tape setup (hd0)
> 
> ça me parle de stage1 et stage2 et de menu.lst 
> ...

 

??

pourquoi tu as pas fait un lien symbolique ?

et puis ça veut rien dire ta commande? pas étonnant qu'il aime pas, si le fichier de conf qu'il veut lire contient grub.conf, il va être content grub   :Confused: 

```
ln -s /boot/grub/brub.conf /boot/grub/menu.lst
```

----------

## kernelsensei

ben oui c'est setup (hd0) qu'il faut faire !

----------

## ablyes

je vais trop vite, alors c'est bien 

setup (hd0) que j'ai exécuté en dernier

c'est pas echo, mais cat, donc ça donne

cat grub.conf > menu.lst

et j'ai vérifié le contenu de chaque fichier, donc ya pas de probleme pour ça.

Voilà l'affichage juste après setup...

```

Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists ...yes

Checking if "/boot/grub/stage2" exists ...yes

Cheching if "/boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5" exists ... yes

Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0)" ... 22 sectors are embedded.

succeeded

Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)1+22 p (hd0,1)/boot/grub/stage2 /boot/grub/menu.lst" ... succeeded

Done.

```

----------

## ablyes

Quelque chose n'est pas clair ? vue que je n'ai pas de réponse...

----------

## kernelsensei

ben nan la le probleme est que TOUT est clair justement, je ne vois pas ou pourrait etre le probleme ... t'as que 1 disque dur ?

t'as bien fait um lien comme indique par sireyessire ?

fais nous un ls -l /boot/grub/

----------

## ablyes

un seul dd

et oui pr le lien.

----------

## ablyes

Bordel de merde c' pourtant tout con ! 

pourquoi ça marche pas ? et dire que j'ai pas de temps à perdre, et que j'install ce putain de merdier.

trop desespéré. 

help

je comprends pas pkoi ya pleins de fichier dans /boot/grub

comme les stage_1 ...il devrait y'avoir que un ou deux, dont menu.lst ou grub.conf. d'ailleurs lequel des deux est pris en considération ?

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## spider312

si t'est préssé, installe lilo ...

----------

## kernelsensei

chez moi :

```
$ ll /boot/grub/

total 1,3M

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   15 avr  6  2004 device.map

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  12K déc 25 02:43 e2fs_stage1_5

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  11K déc 25 02:43 fat_stage1_5

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 9,3K déc 25 02:43 ffs_stage1_5

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1,3K jan 28 19:50 grub.conf

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 1,6K déc 25 02:43 grub.conf.sample

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 9,4K déc 25 02:43 iso9660_stage1_5

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  12K déc 25 02:43 jfs_stage1_5

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  58K mar 13  2004 lovehina.xpm.gz

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    9 jan 27 22:16 menu.lst -> grub.conf

-rw-r--r--  1 root root   58 fév  7  2004 messages

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 9,6K déc 25 02:43 minix_stage1_5

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  37K mar 31  2004 motoko.xpm.gz

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 197K aoû 25 00:19 nbgrub

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 198K aoû 25 00:19 pxegrub

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  13K déc 25 02:43 reiserfs_stage1_5

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  34K déc 25 02:43 splash.xpm.gz

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  512 déc 25 02:43 stage1

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 139K déc 25 02:43 stage2

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 139K déc 25 02:43 stage2_eltorito

-rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 198K aoû 25 00:19 stage2.netboot

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 139K aoû 25 00:19 stage2.old

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 9,7K déc 25 02:43 ufs2_stage1_5

-rw-r--r--  1 root root 9,0K déc 25 02:43 vstafs_stage1_5

-rw-r--r--  1 root root  13K déc 25 02:43 xfs_stage1_5

```

----------

## ablyes

et bah !

c'etait mon menu.lst qui était mal.

maintenant le menu s'affiche, je peux booter sur windows mais pas sur linux.

```

default 0

timeout 30

title=Gentoo Linux 2.4.26-r9

root (hd0,1)

kernel /boot/kernel root=/dev/hda2

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

Voilà ! sachant que dans mon /boot j'ai kernel qui pointe vers kernel-2.6.10...

et qu'il est dans le /dev/hda2 (sous / car je ne l'ai pas mis dans une partition à part).

j'ai essayé avec kernel /kernel root=/dev/hda2, pareil, heureusement car si non je comprendrais plus rien à la logique de grub.

help tjrs !

----------

## kernelsensei

et ca dit quoi quand t'essaye de booter ?

----------

## manu.acl

et comme ça ?

```
title=Gentoo Linux 2.4.26-r9

root (hd0,1)

kernel (hd0,1)/boot/kernel root=/dev/hda2
```

----------

## ablyes

ça marche impec !

merci manu.

mon kernel est compilé sans le DEVFS, alors il me demande de le faire... je vais regarder ou c'est.

merci encore !

----------

## kernelsensei

installe plutot udev !!!

----------

## ablyes

bravoo gentoo, le clvier est qwerty.

ma carte reseau meme configurée marche pas. (meme apres un /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start)

ma partition home n'est pas montée vas savoir pourquoi ! ça dit ça :

(wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda4 or too many mounted file systems)

je sens que je vais y passer la nuit.

----------

## manu.acl

mauvais fs sélecionné pour la partition

et pour la carte réseau essaye de la configurer à la main avec ifconfig

----------

## ablyes

non c'est du ext3

/dev/hda4   /home   ext3   noatime,notail   0  2

----------

## Saigneur

> bravoo gentoo, le clvier est qwerty.

Dans l'immédiat : loadkeys fr. Ensuite, va ici.

> ma carte reseau meme configurée marche pas. (meme apres un /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start)

Probablement un mauvais choix dans le noyau. Fais un lsmod avec le LiveCD pour voir quel module est chargé.

> ma partition home n'est pas montée vas savoir pourquoi ! ça dit ça :

(wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda4 or too many mounted file systems)

Vois dans /etc/fstab pour mettre un type "auto" dans le type de filesystem. 

> je sens que je vais y passer la nuit.

Bon courage. Moi j'ai eu des pépins avec PHP, maintenant c'est PHPMyAdmin. Enfin ça c'est résolu. Vivement la suite  :Laughing: 

----------

## Chrisleurn

Bonjour  :Very Happy: 

J'ai le meme probleme, mais moi, j'ai un truc qui differe, j'ai pas fait mon grub.conf, donc je me retrouve comme un con, enfin surtout debutant

Quelqu'un a une soluce  :Question: 

----------

## Trevoke

(resolu) dans le titre non?

[edit: pour l'autre probleme, ben boote avec le livecd, recommence, chroote, et mets ton grub.conf.

----------

## Chrisleurn

Bin ptet, faut que je fasse un topic alors, je pensais que je pouvais profiter de celui-ci  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

C'est une blague??? Si t'as pas fait ton grub.conf, tu veux qu'il fasse quoi Grub??? il est pas devin!!!

----------

## Trevoke

bah il a dit qu'il a OUBLIE de le faire, ca va!  :Laughing: 

Ca arrive aux meilleurs d'entre nous.. (enfin pas a moi, je suis parfait evidemment).

----------

## ghoti

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> tu veux qu'il fasse quoi Grub??? il est pas devin!!!

 

Ben c'est un chouette terminal, aussi  :Laughing: 

```
grub>
```

----------

## Enlight

pas faux... mais mon minimal command line shell quand même...

----------

## BoBBY-nOOb

 *ablyes wrote:*   

> bravoo gentoo, le clvier est qwerty.
> 
> ma carte reseau meme configurée marche pas. (meme apres un /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start)
> 
> ma partition home n'est pas montée vas savoir pourquoi ! ça dit ça :
> ...

 

edit rc.conf ...

Et evite de dire merci gentoo quand c'est toi le boolay

----------

## kopp

 *ablyes wrote:*   

> non c'est du ext3
> 
> /dev/hda4   /home   ext3   noatime,notail   0  2

 

me semble que c'est specifique au reiserfs le 'notail'

en tous cas ils en parlent pas dans mount pour les autres systemes de fichier

essaye de changer ça

----------

